# 64 GTO Questions



## 64GOAT (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello, I'm new to this site hope all is well with everyone. I have just dug a 1964 GTO out of 25 years of storage and am bringing it back to life. It is a old drag/show car. I have a few questions for the members of this site. 

I am completely rebuilding the front end and want to know if anyone has removed a coil from the springs to lower the front. If so, how much did it lower it? Did it effect the the alignment, etc. ?

I am looking for a blower manifold for the 64 389, anyone have one, know where to get one? I know that in 65 things changed with the water passages on the heads and manifold.

That is all for now , I'm sure I will have many more questions to come. Thanks for your time and take care.

Thanks again, Steve


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

64GOAT said:


> Hello, I'm new to this site hope all is well with everyone. I have just dug a 1964 GTO out of 25 years of storage and am bringing it back to life. It is a old drag/show car. I have a few questions for the members of this site.
> 
> I am completely rebuilding the front end and want to know if anyone has removed a coil from the springs to lower the front. If so, how much did it lower it? Did it effect the the alignment, etc. ?
> 
> ...


Hello Steve and welcome to GTOforum, I don't recommend cutting the coil spring because the top and bottom portion of the springs are designed with less curve than the center of the spring. If you cut the springs they may not seat properly.

Some of the aftermarket suppliers offer modified (raised and lowered) springs that should work and I would suggest an allignment after you rebuild the front end especially if you are also changing the ball joints, tie rods and bushings. More than likely your camber and caster are currently adjusted to allow for worn bushings.

I can't help you on the blower manifold.

Good luck,


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

if you decide to cut the springs ive been told that for every coil is 2 inches


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

If you use hotchis springs it will make the front end drop about 1-2 inches and look great i use them all the way around on my gto.Love the hotchis systems.Youc an order thru summit racing.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Showgoat67 said:


> If you use hotchis springs it will make the front end drop about 1-2 inches and look great i use them all the way around on my gto.Love the hotchis systems.Youc an order thru summit racing.


Thanks for that bit of info, I placed my body back onto the frame today to check gaps and the front end is 2 or 3 inches too high with the new springs I installed.


----------



## 64GOAT (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for all of the replies. I should of checked back sooner, This site is really good. I have been researching the drop spindles and it seems to be a mixed reaction. I have been reading about aftermarket spindles coming apart and am real leary now. There is alot of talk on other sites about them. Anyone on here have a one come apart? I am almost ready to start reassembly of the front end and the only decisions left are coils(cut or aftermarket lowering) and shocks 90/10 or something else. This car will be run at the strip and on weekends only. So decisions...decisions.... Any input is greatly appreciated. Thanks again......


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I bought front and rear replacement springs from NAPA and they fit great, I have 15`s on the rear and 14`s on the front and the ride height is perfect.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If you're running the car at the strip, dropping the front end is not what you want to do. 90-10 shocks work best with a car that is level or a little high in front, so when the car launches, the weight shifts to the back of the car, forcing the wheels into the ground for better bite. It's called weight transfer. If you lower the front end, you negate this. You want a "loose" front end that will raise a lot when you launch. That said, cut coils will stiffen the heck out of your suspension. I cut one coil out of each side on my '66, and it dropped the front end over 3 inches. Rode like crap, but man, it cornered like an F body! Took 'em out after about a year and went back stock. If you want the car lowered, you should use aftermarket springs designed for the purpose. A lower car will handle better than a stock one, ride a little firmer, and do everything a little more like a modern car EXCEPT drag race well.


----------

